# Beijing Living



## ofnofixedaddress (May 16, 2011)

We just got a draft offer for a job opportunity that we must respond to immediately, and I was hoping for some of your inputs : 
1. With a salary of $4,600 (around RMB29,200) and an apartment allowance of upto RMB12,000, how could we expect to live? (Other standard expat allowances are included) We have a 3 month-old baby, and while I will be looking to work in a few months, I would first like to find out what our lifestyle could be on the existing offer.

2. Which are the areas we should be looking into for an apartment? The work area is Chaoyang District and we don't want to live far from it. A nice area with some greenery and a good mix of expat and local population would be ideal. Would like a decent-sized 2 bedroom flat. Is the allowance adequate for that?

3. How should I expect the work scenario for me to be, once I want to resume working? My background is TV, but I could be flexible. I don't speak Mandarin.

4. Internet censorship - any ways to make life easier?

5. Entertainment options for non Mandarin speakers? (Cinema, theatre, concerts, etc.)

6. Any thoughts on the pollution, especially considering we have a little baby to consider?

Any other essentials/tips? I''m so confused - so much to research, so little time! :confused2:

Thank you!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

About 30K should grand you a decent life. There are ample inena's with English movies, however concerts are limited (censorship). Most of the Internet problems can be prevented by using a VPN client like hot shield (but there are good other ones as well) cost would be about 50$/yr.
As far as the pollution check the US embassy site, they are downtown and show pollution levels. Beijing is quite bad, so best to accept some travel and stay in a green area.
Good luck!


----------



## greenpath (Feb 3, 2013)

Chaoyang District is very large in Beijing. Better ask where your office building is. 

RMB12000 is a fair allowance for 2-bedroom, but RMB15000 would make your living quality much better.


----------



## ofnofixedaddress (May 16, 2011)

greenpath said:


> Chaoyang District is very large in Beijing. Better ask where your office building is.
> 
> RMB12000 is a fair allowance for 2-bedroom, but RMB15000 would make your living quality much better.


Thanks, Greenpath. That offer didn't finally work out, and now we're headed for Shanghai in about a month! Not had enough time to research, but what the hell, w'll deal with it. In the spirit of adventure! 

Here's to life in China!


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

ofnofixedaddress said:


> Thanks, Greenpath. That offer didn't finally work out, and now we're headed for Shanghai in about a month! Not had enough time to research, but what the hell, w'll deal with it. In the spirit of adventure!
> 
> Here's to life in China!


GAM BEI! :spit:


----------



## Synthesis (Oct 5, 2013)

I think the main cost factor to think about is your baby. An international kindergarten would be very expensive and eat up a good part of your salary. On the other hand side a full time ayi to help in the household should only cost you about 4000 a month


----------



## Synthesis (Oct 5, 2013)

I tried sending a pm as well and somehow did not work. Is there a restriction for this?


----------

